
Project Playlist Hires Owen Van Natta As CEO. They Just Won’t Admit It. - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/30/project-playlist-hires-owen-van-natta-as-ceo-they-just-wont-admit-it/
======
teej
Well, he certainly didn't have to go far. Project Playlist is literally
-across the street- from Facebook.

